# What do you all think??? boy or girl??? xxx



## yrose20118

Hiya lovely ladies,

Well we got back from our 12 week scan today and have a few pics to share...

Any thoughts on gender?

Be really thankful for any guesses and why! :hugs:

https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/yrose2011/DSC_0232.jpg

https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/yrose2011/DSC_0231.jpg

https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/yrose2011/DSC_0230.jpg

https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/yrose2011/DSC_0227.jpg

https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g432/yrose2011/DSC_0229.jpg

xxx


----------



## Boo44

Hi yrose! Congrats on a lovely scan when is your due date?

I'm a bit of a novice at this but I *think* I can see a nub on pic 4, and if it is, it is possibly forked and not pointing up so I'm gonna guess girl

Are you going to find out? X


----------



## Elpis_x

I think girl :pink:


----------



## pompeyvix

Girl, due to the forehead shape (like someone said in your other thread). My LO's forehead was also rounded like yours. We were team yellow, but I had a gut feeling she was a girl partly based on the scan pic and I was right!


----------



## yrose20118

thanks ladies :hugs:

Boo44 - we are due 23rd Jan, not sure if we will find out as im having a planned csection so i'll know my date and want some surprise element... but im getting more and more curious!!!

Thanks Elpis_x and pompeyvix for your guesses  (pompeyvix - does the scan look like your girl scans then???)

xxx


----------



## pompeyvix

I think the forehead shape is similar. 

Here is a pic of my 21 week, 5 day scan, with the rounded forehead, similar to yours;

https://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s623/Vicky_Nika/726_zpsc83ae0a0.jpg


----------



## Stephsbump2be

Girlie x


----------



## yrose20118

thanks ladies  xxx


----------



## Housecat

Girl!


----------



## yrose20118

thanks for your response hun! :hugs:

ALL girl responses... interesting!!! 

xxx


----------



## Boo44

Ooh are you having a planned section? I think I'm going to try VBAC but it's a tough decision x


----------



## yrose20118

my consultant was lovely and suggested because of the type of emergency csection I had he advised a planned csection this time. Its been a tough decision but that's the route we are going down. I feel sad knowing i'll never have a "normal" birth but its right for us. My biggest worry is being in pain again for weeks after but with a lively toddler this time...

I am going to the VBAC appointment they set up for me though... are you going to a vbac meeting? 

xxx


----------



## stefi86

Guessing girl too :) can you take a guess on mine ? anyone? i know its not clear :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2830.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WantaBelly

I think :blue:


----------



## yrose20118

oooh some boy guesses now... really have no clue!

xxx


----------



## Stephsbump2be

The more I look the more I think girl!! X


----------



## MummaMoo

I think girl. Pic 4 was very clear, I think. Although I'm new to this!


----------



## yrose20118

ooooooh!!! some more girlie votes!!! exciting times ladies!!!

I am sooooooooooooooo thankful for your time and having a guess!!!

massive hugs to you all :hugs:

xxx


----------



## yrose20118

anymore guesses ladies xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

I think girl based on the shape of the skull.


----------



## yrose20118

thank you raggy doll :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bumblebee117

I think it is a boy. Funny that so many say that girls have rounder foreheads. My boy had a round skull and my girl a flatter one, also my boy looks like me whereas my girl looks like daddy, maybe thats why skulls looked different?


----------



## wishingalways

Going by pic one I was going to say boy but then pic 4 puts a spanner in the works and it is clearer so I will go with girl. xx


----------



## lesh07

Girl. xx


----------



## yrose20118

awww thanks so much for responding lovely ladies!!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## EllieNation

I really am not sure ... But baby's head shape looks a little like my sons at dating scan so will say boy for that reason alone!!!!!


----------

